# US dollar exchange rate



## Homeless (Jul 31, 2012)

What is the buying rate of US dollars these days? I read that the pound had dropped significantly over the past few weeks. Did reflect on the prices of big ticket items and real estate? I have some loose ends to loof after in Egypt try to determine if I should accept whatever price I get and run like hell before the pound plunges as I know it will or if I should try a little longer. Of my heart is telling RUN RUN RUUUUN :d


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Google will give you the most up todate rate


----------



## paolop (Jun 15, 2012)

Everything that I have read and people I have spoken to indicate that the pound will continue to fall.


----------

